# Poor little guy



## RVT1K (Dec 2, 2021)

This guy has been spotted several times now and its obvious life is hard for this one. 
Shot thru a window.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 3, 2021)

It does appear to be weak.


----------



## RVT1K (Dec 3, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> It does appear to be weak.




It seems to have mange or something like that and around its eyes is swollen. 
At least it isn't limping any more.


----------



## jeffashman (Dec 4, 2021)

Poor critter. Is this the original, or a crop?


----------



## RVT1K (Dec 7, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Poor critter. Is this the original, or a crop?



That's right from the camera and, yup, its framed very poorly. 
The fox usually just passes thru so I didn't have much time and I was inside so I could move to a better position.


----------

